# IBS and Period Help?!



## ruru (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey everyone. I've lived and struggled with IBS my whole life so I very glad I have decided to join this community!

During my period, my IBS gets absolutely horrible. I get so much gas that I have to let out in the bathroom because I never know what will come out with it. I can barely eat, which isn't very good when your loosing blood lol. I was just wondering if others experience this and if you have any helpful ticks or tips on how to deal with IBS and period symptoms.

For example, every website on period cramping tells me to drink mint tea. However if I do, my guts go crazy and I'm stuck in the restroom for a while because mint tea does that to me...

I'm just feeling really fed up with dealing with bad IBS on top of already crapy (no pun intended) period symptoms.


----------



## Sanizard (Nov 26, 2016)

We're in the same boat, i've had it my whole life too and it gets terrible around my period. I usually have worse issues around my period, if you have that happen eating bananas with a hot compress on your stomach helps, somewhat anyway.


----------



## Carolnva (Nov 27, 2016)

I to have had ibs d all my life. Around my time of the month my ibs gets worse. I can also have no problems for a week or so and then out of no where I have no warning and i don't make it to the bathroom I have started this heathers tummy fiber and was working great until Thanksgiving dinner imodiums didn't even work. I also notice if I skip a couple meals and then eat it triggers my ibs where I don't make it to the bathroom


----------



## Allypie (Dec 1, 2016)

This happens to me too! And my period also makes my ibs worse. I think just watch what you eat, certain foods may give you gas that you are unaware of. i dont know how to stop the gas though  also maybe google some tips to reducing gas. Sometims we swallow air without noticing it, like dont drink drinks with a straw, because you tend to swallow air when you do. Chew your food slowly...maybe follow tips like those..,


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I would seriously think about the possibility of endometriosis. Unfortunately, it is very difficult to even get a proper diagnosis, and then the proper treatment. The average gynecologist does not have the proper skills and knowledge to recognize and treat it, even if they are willing to do an exploratory laparoscopy. There are only about 100 of them in the world who know how to diagnose and treat it and are up to date on it. And the best ones do not deliver babies-they only do gynecological surgery. That way they become more experienced in gynecological problems and are not distracted, interrupted or delayed with scheduled surgeries. It is not uncommon for women to be diagnosed with IBS when in fact they actually have endometriosis. This would help to explain why so many more women than men seem to be diagnosed with IBS.

Also, the treatments that they have been using, and many non-experts still use, do not work. The best way to treat it is to cut it out- excision. The old approach of ablation and dangerous Lupron injections are not effective. In addition, many surgeons routinely require their patients to get a Lupron injection prior to any gynecological surgeries, including exploratory laparoscopy. Which is not a good idea and makes no sense if they are looking for endometriosis because the Lupron makes it more difficult to find.

One good online resource is the CEC in Atlanta, Georgia, where endometriosis expert Dr Ken Sinervo does surgery. He has some Youtube videos on this topic as well.

http://www.centerforendo.com


----------



## lscottland (Jan 6, 2017)

If not my abdominal pain then lower back pain is what flairs up for me. I'm on birth control so when its time for me to have my period Ill usually start twice daily naproxen until my period is finished. My doctor recommended it and as much has I hate taking meds (I had a severe reaction to ibuprofen) its actually helped a lot. Keeps the inflammation down which keeps the pain down.


----------



## can.diem (Jan 3, 2017)

These posts are so good!!

I've started having intermittent missing periods. They were more frequent in the middle-period of my IBS-C becoming very severe, but now they are only once-in-a-while missing periods. Not sure what to make of this. My diet is usually fine and I take the appropriate supplements for any nutritional gaps I may have. I (should) be OK. Maybe I'm not, but I can remedy that with supplements and nutrition. That's something I can handle on my own.

I've seen an OBGYN and mentioned my periodic missing periods. They did and said nothing. I had a transvaginal ultrasound. Still, the doctors reported absolutely nothing.

Not sure what to make of any of this. I'm hoping that with some pills and a FODMAP diet, I'll be OK. [shrugs]


----------



## JulieK (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm a new member and this is my first post. I've got IBS-C and when I told my doctor it was getting worse he just told me to eat better. Useless! I've been doing a lot of reading the last little while on this site and in general and am considering the FODMAP diet... I'm not on any prescriptions for my issues, and take stool softeners for the constipation but am wondering if they're safe to take on a long term basis and if they lose effectiveness. But these posts got my attention because my IBS does seem to get worse around my period as well. Two of the last three periods I've had excruciating pain, calling in sick one day because I was useless, on the couch all day popping pills and lying with the heating pad. This last period a couple weeks ago I had the same pains, very sharp, right in the center. I started researching and I also wonder about endometriosis. I've had a transvaginal ultrasound as well and there is a cyst on my ovary but I was told it was of no concern. I was also told that my uterus was 'bulky'. What does that even mean??? So I'm not sure what to think at this point. I honestly don't trust my doctor to take me seriously, and I've read that in order to properly look for endometriosis it requires laparoscopy. Does anyone here have diagnosed/cured endometriosis? I am soon to be 45 and it's also been tossed around that maybe menopause is looming and things are getting worse before they stop altogether. Any takers on that? Not sure I have any other menopausal symptoms.

As for my symptoms and what works, I always use the heating pad...possibly more for the comfort than it actually helping (I'm often cold). I don't use peppermint tea because I find I get heartburn. I tend to turn to robaxacet hoping the 'muscle' will relax. It helps, but lately not nearly enough. Maybe naproxen is worth a try. That's what's in Aleve, correct?? Thanks for listening, I'm happy to have joined this group and have learned so much in a short time.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

HI Julie and welcome to the board.

sometimes a diet change will help with C problems--depending on what you've been eating --especially binding foods such as lots of bread, cheese. rice etc or too much fiber--but unfortunately often a change in diet doesn't help. those of us with slow transit constipation usually do well with a diet low in fiber.

the FODMAP diet can help with gas and bloating but does not help with constipation per se. a lot of fodmaps have compounds in them that in addition to being gassy also tend to draw water into the stool and so tend to loosen stools. these are the foods one often finds in diets recommended to help relieve constipation. so the whole thing is kind of tricky--a bit of a balancing act, figuring out what foods work best for you, which foods to keep, which to eliminate or reduce, etc. keeping a food diary is very helpful.

my gastros told me that taking stool softeners was safe on a long term basis . they don't generally lose effectiveness. if they seem to have stopped working, it's often because your C got worse.

i was also dx'd with a cyst on my ovary. periodically--especially when i ovulated-- it caused a lot of pain. my gyn didn't want to remove it.

a CT scan showed that my uterus was enlarged and a transvaginal untrasound as well as a regular pelvic ultrasound showed that the enlargement was caused by fibroids. my gyn said the fibroids were not so large that they needed removing.

i was not officially dx'd with endometriosis but when i had my hemicolectomy, my surgeon noticed showed that i had endometriosis on my colon.

my bowels definitely slowed down even more after menopause.

sometimes muscles relaxers such as robaxecet relax the colon too much which can make C worse.

yes, naproxen is in aleve.

my heating pad was my best friend when the pain got bad







and yes, the heat sure is comforting.


----------



## JulieK (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome, Annie.

It sounds like you've been through a lot, and I don't envy you for that. But do appreciate what your experience brings to the site. I'm happy to hear that softeners are okay long term, I've had issues since I was a teenager but never really thought much about it. I was on medication about 16 years ago (can't remember what it was called) that seemed to help with the pains, but went off when I got pregnant and never went back on it. I have been stubborn about water, but in the last few days have really upped my intake and I haven't had a 'bad' day in four or five days. My kids haven't had to ask, "Does your belly hurt?" Although it's pretty obvious when it does!

I have found adding fibre has done nothing but cause pain and bloating and gas, even just adding a little extra. And that's a miserable day. I'm hoping that stool softeners more often and more water will help, as well as really taking a look at trigger foods (for gas and pain). My plan is new and I've only just begun making changes, hoping with all I've read here I can get a handle on things.

Thanks for the tip about robaxacet...I'll be removing that option for now. I don't need any help when it comes to C! I'll see how the next period is before making a decision about exploring the endometriosis route, I really hate the thought of going through the process. But then I really hate the pain...have to decide if it's worth it!


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

A 'bulky' uterus sounds like it could be adenomyosis. I had never heard of adenomyosis until recently. I have read about a lot of women who have endometriosis, also having this, although I assume that it is possible to have it by itself. I had a hysterectomy in 1998 for heavy non-stop bleeding. I did have fibroids, which can cause heavier than normal bleeding, but when it got really bad, I always thought that there was something else going on. It could have very well have been adenomyosis, but apparently none of the gynecologists that I saw knew anything about it. I also was always told that I didn't have endometriosis, but there was never any mention of a biopsy being taken during any of my surgeries, which I now know they should have done. And they should not have had me get Lupron injections beforehand because it makes endometriosis even more difficult to recognize than it already is. Unfortunately, there is still a lot of misinformation about the diagnosis and proper treatment of these conditions, even from the websites of top medical clinics. Medical schools are still teaching outdated, ineffective methods. And the average gynecologist doesn't have the proper skills and training to diagnose and treat them. They also need additional training if they are to deal with endometriosis outside of the reproductive areas, such as the bladder, gastrointestinal tract or diaphragm. Otherwise, they totally ignore possible endometriosis in those areas. I belong to a very good support group that provides a lot of good information that you don't get anywhere else.

Also, missed periods could be due to PCOS- polycystic ovary syndrome. This is yet another condition that frequently goes undiagnosed.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Julie --if your C continues to get worse despite all that you are doing, you might want to find a better gastroenterologist. often gastro docs who work at a motility clinic or at a university hospital are more up-to-date, knowledgeable and proactive about treating constipation than other gastros. it could be that some tests are necessary just to see if you have something more going like colonic inertia and not ibs-c.

good luck with everything. take care.


----------



## AlisonfromSickofIBS (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi there,

I have always had quite a time with bloating around my periods in particularly and feeling crappy.

Don't want to be too personal here, but have you ever take the contraceptive pill, even for a short while?

Alison


----------



## JulieK (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Allison,

I've been on the pill for years, it seems to help with the cramping (or used to) and I prefer the regular timing of my period. At least I can prepare and work around when it's going to show up and ruin my day! Last week was a rough week with both the period misery and IBS. It was a long week, but feeling better this week


----------



## AlisonfromSickofIBS (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Julie,

I asked you the question because I found that I got bad IBS at certain times of the month, plus I sometimes got very depressed and negative.

I really felt I had some sort of hormone imbalance, plus a reaction to hormone fluctuation. But I had only been on the pill for a couple of years a long while back. I also had the impression that hormonal fluctuation became an IBS trigger, though I wasn't dsure why or how. Going through perimenopause with major symptoms and IBS flare-ups seemed to confirm this. Getting rid of IBS dramatically reduced all these symptoms, but I still didn't feel quite right.

Essential oil of Clary Sage helped me a great deal. It has several properties that help balance hormones, reduce inflammation and balance cortisol levels. When I applied it (in a carrier oil like coconut oil) my body seemed to breathe a sigh of relief and calm down.

A few months back I saw a great video on the subject on Youtube by a very knowledgeable lady. It's called "Hormone Imbalance" by Barbara O'Neill. It helped me understand so many things. Really worth a look at.

As a result I tried Anna's Wild Yam cream (from Australia). I don't know if it's the placebo effect or what, but I felt *sooo* much better within a few days. There are cheaper versions around, but I would try this first. That's what has worked for me anyway.

Hope this helps you

Alison


----------



## JulieK (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Allison,

Thank you for the information, I will definitely take a look. I also suffer from negativity and slight depression, certainly more so when there are IBS flare ups and with hormonal fluctuations during PMS. Some days I can't stand to be in my own company because it seems everything annoys me for no reason and I just want to throw my arms in the air and give up because I'm so frustrated with feeling miserable.

Maybe peri-menopause is on the horizon if not already started, I'm about to turn 45, thought I had a bit more time! But my mood swings have been significant lately and I am struggling to keep them steady. It's amazing the detrimental effect that IBS flare ups have on one's moods. Which is not pleasant for anyone in our company who sits there helpless, wanting to but are unable to help.

I think it might be time for me to change doctors to one who takes my IBS seriously and doesn't get awkward when it comes to female issues.

Thanks again, I'll be checking into Barbara O'Neill's video as well!


----------



## SamanthaK (Mar 1, 2017)

I drink ginger tea, or sometimes chew it raw if I am Desparate. Drs start with birth control to control symptoms of endometriosis. It is very hard to diagnosis so you see what works for you before doing anything invasive. I am starting the pill soon and hoping it will control my symptoms. Good luck!


----------



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

Keep a symptom diary. This doesn't have to be anything complex-just keep a running record of your symptoms as it relates to where you are at in your menstrual cycle. This will allow you to look for patterns and to identify when your symptoms are likely to be at their worst. Having some sense of what to expect on each day of your cycle can help you to plan. Perhaps you tweak your diet so that you avoid gassy foods and choose non-gassy foods on your worst days. You can also try to adjust your schedule so that you postpone events that might be more stressful to days when your symptoms are more likely to be quiet.


----------



## bangarain (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't identify as female but it seems like the only forum I can discuss this is here, so...I have the same thing and have since I was 15 before I was diagnosed. Everything gets monumentally worse no matter what I do or eat - I suffer with heavy bleeding and severe pain as is (even on a pill the bleeding and spotting lasts for a month or more - most recently it's been four months) but the ibs symptoms make everything as a whole absolutely insufferable and all I can do is lay in bed with a heat pack and advil for the pain...which screws up the IBS even more. Is there anything that can help and does anybody know know why exactly these two things correlate?


----------



## Justwannabenormal (Jun 2, 2017)

My IBS gets much worse. I get so constipated before my period, and nothing at all seems to work. My intestines just shut down. I definitely think that there is a connection between hormones and motility. I have a blood disorder which predisposes me to blood clots and so I am not supposed to take birth control pills. I did not find this out until recently though, and I have taken them for periods throughout my life to balance my hormones. I would notice that I became SOOOO much more regular while on the pill, and off the pill I struggle with regularity. Always have.


----------



## ibskillingme (Oct 31, 2017)

I feel everyones pain.

Mine is brutal, I have passed out. I think. I take vitex which helps with the brutal pms cramps but not with my cycle. When I start bleeding I cannot move. I will try acupuncture. I have heard really good things about it. I can't goes til next year since I am so broke. Acupuncture might help u.


----------

